# Microfiber Madness Incredimitt



## DW Reviewer

*WHAT IS IT:*

Microfiber Madness Ultra-Thick Wash Mitt "Incredimitt"

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE:*

The special fibre composition brings you a car wash experience like never before. Special gliding fibres ensure the wash mitt slides over the cars surface, even on badly maintained paints. The Incredimitt does not scratch! A special built in sponge lets the wash mitt soak up a large amount of water.

In addition to that, a special strap inside ensures that the Incredimitt won't slip off your hand. A smooth inlay made from premium bed linen quality material makes your hands feel comfortable during washing and a perfectly fitted cuff with a Microfiber Madness embroidered logo perfects the washmitt.

Material: 92% polyester, 8% viscose

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON:*

2008 Mercedes Benz C220 cdi

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT:*

The wash mitt was used in conjunction with Zaino Z-7 Show Car Wash. Washing was easy due to the large amount of water and suds the mitt held and was comfortable to use. The deep microfiber construction of the mitt meant dirt was cleaned away without scratching the paintwork. After use the mitt was washed out with clean water and left to dry naturally. When it had dried the fibres were as long and as soft as before use.

The mitt has been used a few more times since and still offers easy cleaning and low maintenance compared with the other natural (sheepskin) products currently available.

At £16.25 it also represents extremely good value for money.

*PROS*

Quality construction
Good quality materials
Low maintenance (compared to a sheepskin mitt)
Value for money
Long lifespan.

*CONS*

None that I can think of.


2013-06-15 11.33.26 by DetailingDave, on Flickr

Thank you to Zaino Europe (www.zainoeurope.com) for supplying the Z-7 Show Car Wash & Clean and Shiny (www.cleanandshiny.co.uk) for supplying the Incredimitt


----------

